# Where to find containers



## peace-love-and-suds (Aug 31, 2013)

I am having the hardest time tracking down bottles for my liquid soap, lotion, toothpaste, etc.  Can someone recommend a good place to find transparent bottles that can pump the soap, a refill bottle that customers can buy, transparent toothpaste tubes, etc?


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Aug 31, 2013)

btw, I have spent a week researching this and have had very little success.


----------



## Robert (Aug 31, 2013)

There are plenty of bottle dealers, but the trick is finding a small enough quantity at a reasonable price.  If you're looking for just a particular type you can wait forever, but if you're somewhat flexible and check periodically you can often find broken lots, i.e. ones that some other sucker has bought some from, breaking up a lot so that the seller then has to sell off smaller packages individually.


----------



## lsg (Sep 1, 2013)

In my experience the shipping is sometimes almost as much as the purchase.  You might try Jody's Soaps & Creations.

http://www.soapandthings.com/c-8-bottles-jars-lids.aspx


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi... I have been relentless on searching and I find ebay is good. I also use http://www.sks-bottle.com . If you buy over a certain amount then shipping is free. This site http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com also has free shipping over 30.00.


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting guys.  I found one company that carries clear deodorant bottles like I wanted and they were relatively cheap.  They just want to charge 21 bucks for shipping on 7 pounds (1/3 the cost of the whole order).  It looks like it's either that or order 10,000 from someone (which is usually where I find all the nice looking tubes).  Try to google for empty toothpaste tubes, it's dang near impossible to find anything!


----------



## Robert (Sep 4, 2013)

Sometimes when I've wanted small amounts of sample bottles, ~40 mL, I've resorted to making offers on cartons of little bubble baths sold at a discount store around here.  Cheaper than what I could buy empties for in that amount, but a lot of work rinsing them out (viscous contents, strong rose scent) and had to find the leakers!


----------



## AshPea (Sep 27, 2013)

Bulk apothecary has lots of containers, they even sell them separately if you just need one or two 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

